# Name the Movie.



## Man18 (Jan 30, 2010)

But this is just a break period, both the users and the forum game are going to see other people for a short while, maybe try out different forums while the users try out different games just to make sure they are right for each other. The whole thing is become a bit stale and they thought it would be a good idea to take a trial separation and see how it goes for a round, if they want to be together again they will if not then they will just move on with their lives.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats on another win, Man18! 
(I say we ban you from the game for knowing WAY too many movies.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A month break is probably a good idea. 
If we're constantly playing, it's easy to lose interest in the game.


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Jan 31, 2010)

Haha! Maybe this time I can get in on the ground floor and actually compete


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations, man18!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice one Man18!  Well kicked our arses as usual!


----------



## Man18 (Feb 1, 2010)

This is not the place for that you can all wash my balls in the EOF for now this is an official NTM thread and we would like to keep it as professional as possible.


----------



## Lazycus (Feb 2, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> This is not the place for that you can all wash my balls in the EOF for now this is an official NTM thread and we would like to keep it as professional as possible.


Who is this person masquerading as Man18?


----------

